# Why is it?



## Thor827 (Jul 28, 2010)

Let me start by saying that I'm not a Christian. I practice my own religon and I have no bias for or against most other religions. I've been reading this forum for a while, and I've noticed something.

There are several people on this forum that delight in bashing Catholics, Baptists, Methodists etc or just Christianity in general. A few of these people also bash Judaism. Now I don't have a problem with anybody bashing anything if they really believe what they say, but something strikes me as funny. These same bashers are the first people to jump to the defense of islam any time it is brought up.

If you truly hate organized religion, why do you defend the worst one around? Can it be that the world is so "politically correct" that islam is now beyond criticism? 

Sound off on this one guys because I'm really trying to understand the mindset. Why go after religions that are harmless in their modern form and protect one that fosters hate and terrorism?


----------



## Roberson (Jul 28, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> Let me start by saying that I'm not a Christian. I practice my own religon and I have no bias for or against most other religions. I've been reading this forum for a while, and I've noticed something.
> 
> There are several people on this forum that delight in bashing Catholics, Baptists, Methodists etc or just Christianity in general. A few of these people also bash Judaism. Now I don't have a problem with anybody bashing anything if they really believe what they say, but something strikes me as funny. These same bashers are the first people to jump to the defense of islam any time it is brought up.
> 
> ...



Thank you, sir, you have made an excellent point. You are to be commended. Just curious, do you follow the old Norse religion?


----------



## ambush80 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> Let me start by saying that I'm not a Christian. I practice my own religon and I have no bias for or against most other religions. I've been reading this forum for a while, and I've noticed something.
> 
> There are several people on this forum that delight in bashing Catholics, Baptists, Methodists etc or just Christianity in general. A few of these people also bash Judaism. Now I don't have a problem with anybody bashing anything if they really believe what they say, but something strikes me as funny. These same bashers are the first people to jump to the defense of islam any time it is brought up.
> 
> ...



Have you seen this?:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=556358


----------



## Roberson (Jul 28, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> Have you seen this?:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=556358



Ambush, enough with your poll! We don't have to know a Muslim personally, if you've read the Koran, or watched the news lately,that's all you need to know!!


----------



## Thor827 (Jul 28, 2010)

Gator,
 I do follow the path of the Northern Gods.
Ambush,
I already voted and posted in the poll. Very interesting to say the least. In case you are wondering, I know several muslims.


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 28, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> Ambush, enough with your poll! We don't have to know a Muslim personally, if you've read the Koran, or watched the news lately,that's all you need to know!!



So you place complete trust in what the media gives you, and your own personal interpretation of a holy book that takes nearly a lifetime of study to comprehend?

Go forth.  Slay dragons.


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> Let me start by saying that I'm not a Christian. I practice my own religon and I have no bias for or against most other religions. I've been reading this forum for a while, and I've noticed something.
> 
> There are several people on this forum that delight in bashing Catholics, Baptists, Methodists etc or just Christianity in general. A few of these people also bash Judaism. Now I don't have a problem with anybody bashing anything if they really believe what they say, but something strikes me as funny. These same bashers are the first people to jump to the defense of islam any time it is brought up.
> 
> ...



Throughout my studies of religious belief systems, coupled with my study of the United States Constitution and our laws I have found multiple reasons to question belief systems.  Both religious and political.

I support the right of the individual to believe in whatever they wish, and to practice whatever religion they choose.
That gives no wiggle-room for criminal actions.  None.

You might be confusing what you see as "bashing" as well as what you see as "defending."  For me, all religious belief systems are to be questioned thoroughly and watched closely.  The same goes for all political authority.

But if we as a nation attempt to sanction, block or hamper the free exercise of one belief system, then all other belief systems and religious freedoms become subject to a similiar fate.


----------



## ambush80 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> Gator,
> I do follow the path of the Northern Gods.
> Ambush,
> I already voted and posted in the poll. Very interesting to say the least. In case you are wondering, I know several muslims.



It is interesting; or annoying, to some.


----------



## Roberson (Jul 28, 2010)

WTM45 said:


> So you place complete trust in what the media gives you, and your own personal interpretation of a holy book that takes nearly a lifetime of study to comprehend?
> 
> Go forth.  Slay dragons.



All I'm saying is, to judge a Christian, judge them by the Bible. To judge a Muslim, judge them by their own book. Real Muslims will tell you that a Muslim is NOT a Muslim if they stray at all from the Koran. 
It's funny, you guys judge and poke fun at Christians all the time from what you see on TV, but if we do it,it is wrong and narrow-minded.


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 28, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> All I'm saying is, to judge a Christian, judge them by the Bible. To judge a Muslim, judge them by their own book. Real Muslims will tell you that a Muslim is NOT a Muslim if they stray at all from the Koran.
> It's funny, you guys judge and poke fun at Christians all the time from what you see on TV, but if we do it,it is wrong and narrow-minded.



I don't judge anyone.
What they do is their business, until it impacts me personally.
Then, I get involved.


----------



## Thor827 (Jul 28, 2010)

WTM45 said:


> Throughout my studies of religious belief systems, coupled with my study of the United States Constitution and our laws I have found multiple reasons to question belief systems.  Both religious and political.
> 
> I support the right of the individual to believe in whatever they wish, and to practice whatever religion they choose.
> That gives no wiggle-room for criminal actions.  None.
> ...



WTM,
I know where you are coming from and this wasn't really directed at you. I've seen you criticize all religions, so I don't really think you're a "basher".


----------



## Thor827 (Jul 28, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> It is interesting; or annoying, to some.



Not me. I love to get other people's thoughts on a topic. My only question is why protect one over the other?


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> WTM,
> I know where you are coming from and this wasn't really directed at you. I've seen you criticize all religions, so I don't really think you're a "basher".



You should see me criticize bad cooking!

Thankfully, my wonderful wife is a talented and patient woman!


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> My only question is why protect one over the other?



That's a question for the ages.

Exclusivity.  How powerful a force.  
And, when one develops that exclusivity from foundational fundamental imprinting of the parental units, it can be nearly impossible to change.


----------



## Thor827 (Jul 28, 2010)

WTM45 said:


> That's a question for the ages.
> 
> Exclusivity.  How powerful a force.
> And, when one develops that exclusivity from foundational fundamental imprinting of the parental units, it can be nearly impossible to change.



Very true


----------



## Roberson (Jul 28, 2010)

WTM45 said:


> That's a question for the ages.
> 
> Exclusivity.  How powerful a force.
> And, when one develops that exclusivity from foundational fundamental imprinting of the parental units, it can be nearly impossible to change.



WTM, all you had to say was"when kids are forced into a religion"  I never have forced my two kids into anything, they chose their own paths. My parents never went to church or forced me to, but by mine own hand, I became a Christian. It is better to follow your free will, forced love is not love at all.  God doesn't force it, neither should other people try to force it.


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 28, 2010)

GC, what I said was much different than what you are suggesting.

I agree with you, that each person must and should make their own choices in life based upon their own investigation.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 28, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> If you truly hate organized religion, why do you defend the worst one around? Can it be that the world is so "politically correct" that islam is now beyond criticism?
> 
> Sound off on this one guys because I'm really trying to understand the mindset. Why go after religions that are harmless in their modern form and protect one that fosters hate and terrorism?



Just so we can discern here, am I one of these defenders of Islam?


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 28, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> Let me start by saying that I'm not a Christian. I practice my own religon and I have no bias for or against most other religions. I've been reading this forum for a while, and I've noticed something.
> 
> There are several people on this forum that delight in bashing Catholics, Baptists, Methodists etc or just Christianity in general. A few of these people also bash Judaism. Now I don't have a problem with anybody bashing anything if they really believe what they say, but something strikes me as funny. These same bashers are the first people to jump to the defense of islam any time it is brought up.
> If you truly hate organized religion, why do you defend the worst one around? Can it be that the world is so "politically correct" that islam is now beyond criticism?
> ...



Good original post with a good subject but you aren't going to get a clean, clear answer to your question.  Most of those who do what you are discribing have convinced themselves that 'they' aren't doing what you say.
But they are.
They do it here because this is a spiritual forum composed 99.9% of Christians.  They are here to 'go after' the Christians.  For them to 'go after' muslims they'd have to take their focus off the Christians.
In the plainest, most confrontational way it can be said, they are enemy's of God.  Oh they will get upset with my saying that........  
Some of them(well, one of them) says that questions deserve to be asked of all religions, and that's what he's here for.  He's here to cause us Christians to fess up and realize how ignorant we are.

You said:  These same bashers are the first people to jump to the defense of islam any time it is brought up.

That happens all the time.  Over and over.
But they are already denying it.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 28, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Good original post with a good subject but you aren't going to get a clean, clear answer to your question.  Most of those who do what you are discribing have convinced themselves that 'they' aren't doing what you say.
> But they are.
> They do it here because this is a spiritual forum composed 99.9% of Christians.  They are here to 'go after' the Christians.  For them to 'go after' muslims they'd have to take their focus off the Christians.
> In the plainest, most confrontational way it can be said, they are enemy's of God.  Oh they will get upset with my saying that........
> ...



Ronnie T, do you see me as a defender of Islam?  It won't hurt my feelings if you say I am.


----------



## earl (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweeeet ! My turn in the barrel . What you perceive as defending ,in my case, is simply pointing out that the Christians are doing the same things they accuse the Muslims of . And it really tics Ronnie off .  I will be upfront and say I don't think a whole lot of Christianity and Islam . 
Gatorcountry brings up an amusing point. ''All I'm saying is, to judge a Christian, judge them by the Bible. To judge a Muslim, judge them by their own book.''  I think that everyone will agree that to use the Bible to JUDGE Christians with will mean that there are NO REAL Christians . There is no such thing as a perfect Christian or a perfect Muslim. To use the Qran to judge by would have the same results  . 
  That being said Christians seem to think that what they do is acceptable and the Muslims think the same. The religions may be different but the actions in general are the same. The thread in the political forum gives a pretty good list of Christian terrorists. And of course the immediate reaction is to disclaim them . 

Any way , using the opposition to justify your own deeds is kind of silly imo , when you are trying to prove how only your way is right . Like WTM said exclusivity .
  Hope I answered your question . If not ,feel free to ask more .


----------



## JWarren (Jul 28, 2010)

WTM45 said:


> For me, all religious belief systems are to be questioned thoroughly and watched closely.  The same goes for all political authority.



What about law enforcement?


----------



## earl (Jul 28, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> WTM, all you had to say was"when kids are forced into a religion"  I never have forced my two kids into anything, they chose their own paths. My parents never went to church or forced me to, but by mine own hand, I became a Christian. It is better to follow your free will, forced love is not love at all.  God doesn't force it, neither should other people try to force it.



I am not trying to question your rights to raise your kids as you see fit . At what age did you take them to church and did you do it every Sunday or just occasionally ? I have a hard time believing that a preteen would ask to be brought to church out of the clear blue . I would seriously like to hear your testimony how you came to Christianity . In an adult , it usually takes either a calamity or a loved one to turn you around .


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 28, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Ronnie T, do you see me as a defender of Islam?  It won't hurt my feelings if you say I am.



In the truest sense of the word, no I don't believe you are a defender of Islam.
But at this spiritual forum, anytime you have the opportunity you attempt to show that there really isn't much difference in a Christian and a Muslim.

I originally included a couple of the comments you've made......... but I removed them.  I shouldn't be going there.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 28, 2010)

earl said:


> Sweeeet ! My turn in the barrel . What you perceive as defending ,in my case, is simply pointing out that the Christians are doing the same things they accuse the Muslims of . And it really tics Ronnie off .  I will be upfront and say I don't think a whole lot of Christianity and Islam .
> Gatorcountry brings up an amusing point. ''All I'm saying is, to judge a Christian, judge them by the Bible. To judge a Muslim, judge them by their own book.''  I think that everyone will agree that to use the Bible to JUDGE Christians with will mean that there are NO REAL Christians . There is no such thing as a perfect Christian or a perfect Muslim. To use the Qran to judge by would have the same results  .
> That being said Christians seem to think that what they do is acceptable and the Muslims think the same. The religions may be different but the actions in general are the same. The thread in the political forum gives a pretty good list of Christian terrorists. And of course the immediate reaction is to disclaim them .
> 
> ...



Well no you didn't answer his question earl.  You didn't begin to answer the originators questions.
Your quoted things that Christians said.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 29, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> In the truest sense of the word, no I don't believe you are a defender of Islam.
> But at this spiritual forum, anytime you have the opportunity you attempt to show that there really isn't much difference in a Christian and a Muslim.



Change the "But" to "For instance" and your logic then supports the initial assertion.  

Another minor correction is that I don't think there's much difference in Christianity and Islam.  On the average though, there tends to be a difference in Christians and Muslims.



Ronnie T said:


> I originally included a couple of the comments you've made......... but I removed them.  I shouldn't be going there.



It's okay if you do.  Thanks for the consideration either way.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 29, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> I never have forced my two kids into anything, they chose their own paths.



Did you ever get a babysitter to keep the kids while you went to church?  

How old were they when they chose Christianity?


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 29, 2010)

earl said:


> I am not trying to question your rights to raise your kids as you see fit .
> At what age did you take them to church and
> did you do it every Sunday or just occasionally ?
> I have a hard time believing that a preteen would ask to be brought to church out of the clear blue .
> ...



earl would you please reread your above post.
Don't you think those are the words and mindset of a radical atheist?

You find it difficult to believe a person would believe in Jesus without being duped or tricked into it....


----------



## farmasis (Jul 29, 2010)

I force my children to go to church. I ain't skeered to say it.

I brainwash my children to eat their vegetables, brush their teeth, and wear appropriate clothes.

I give them no choice of what clothes are appropriate, movies they can watch, songs they can listen to, and how to behave.

I also send them to a school that only teaches English. I give them no choice to respect our flag and country.

When they are grown, and out of my house..they can choose any church or none, eat what they want, have whatever personal hygeine they want, watch and listen to what they want, behave as they wish, learn any language, denouce their citizenship and move to whatever country they want.


----------



## Roberson (Jul 29, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Did you ever get a babysitter to keep the kids while you went to church?
> 
> How old were they when they chose Christianity?



O.k., ham, I know where this is going. I have asked my children if they love God just because we (mama and daddy) do, and i have made it clear to them that loving God out of fear is not real love.
We have compared Christianity to other religions, and not to offend anyone, but even a kid knows other religions are silly, even, when compared to Christianity. 
The Bible is not a fairy tale, Jesus did everything He did out in the open, and real people saw and were amazed and wrote these events down. Even Jesus' enemies did not deny his Miracles!!


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 29, 2010)

farmasis said:


> I force my children to go to church. I ain't skeered to say it.
> 
> I brainwash my children to eat their vegetables, brush their teeth, and wear appropriate clothes.
> 
> ...



You sound like one of them weird, conservative, Jesus freaks.
Aren't you afraid you're not giving them room to form their own personalities?


----------



## farmasis (Jul 29, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> You sound like one of them weird, conservative, Jesus freaks.
> Aren't you afraid you're not giving them room to form their own personalities?


 
The one thing my children are not short on is personality...that is for sure!!

Some choices are not negotiable, like the above. Others, they have a great deal of influence in...such as activities they want to participate in, friends, toys, what they play, etc (within reason, of course). 

My 8 year old loves horses and takes riding lessons. She is trying her best to talk me into a horse. However, she decided on taking a break to try out karate. My 5 year old loves baseball.

I had no influence on those. Of course their freedom is limited. I wouldn't let them skydive, for example.


----------



## Thor827 (Jul 29, 2010)

earl said:


> I am not trying to question your rights to raise your kids as you see fit . At what age did you take them to church and did you do it every Sunday or just occasionally ? I have a hard time believing that a preteen would ask to be brought to church out of the clear blue . I would seriously like to hear your testimony how you came to Christianity . In an adult , it usually takes either a calamity or a loved one to turn you around .



Earl, 
Believe it or not, my brother actually asked to go to church when he was about 12 or 13. He's still a member of that church today. Our parents are Christian but we were never active in church as a family. We were taught about Jesus but it wasn't forced on us. My parents aren't comfortable with the path I chose but they support me anyway.


----------



## Thor827 (Jul 29, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Change the "But" to "For instance" and your logic then supports the initial assertion.
> 
> Another minor correction is that I don't think there's much difference in Christianity and Islam.  On the average though, there tends to be a difference in Christians and Muslims.
> 
> ...



From my point of view, there are several differences between Christianity and Islam. The main difference is the religious text. The Bible was written over several hundred years by several different authors, each with their own input and agendas. It has also been changed several times. That leaves quite a bit of room for shaky interpretations. The Qur'an on the other hand was written all at once by Muhammed himself. It remains unchanged from it's original form, no interpretation allowed.

We can debate differences all day and never agree. The point of this thread is to draw attention to the fact that islam seems to have achieved a protected status in western society. I don't know if it's colonial guilt or just a need to feel "open minded". I wanted to get a discussion going about why some people feel islam is above reproach.


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 29, 2010)

JWarren said:


> What about law enforcement?



Law enforcement is a branch of political government.
You bet it must be watched closely.


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Good original post with a good subject but you aren't going to get a clean, clear answer to your question.  Most of those who do what you are discribing have convinced themselves that 'they' aren't doing what you say.
> But they are.
> They do it here because this is a spiritual forum composed 99.9% of Christians.  They are here to 'go after' the Christians.  For them to 'go after' muslims they'd have to take their focus off the Christians.
> In the plainest, most confrontational way it can be said, they are enemy's of God.  Oh they will get upset with my saying that........
> ...



If asking questions of ALL religious belief systems, while still defending the right of each American to practice, worship and follow the religious belief system of their individual choice is "being an enemy of God" consider me your Huckleberry.


Defending one's right to freedom of religion is not the same as defending a religion.


----------



## earl (Jul 29, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Well no you didn't answer his question earl.  You didn't begin to answer the originators questions.
> Your quoted things that Christians said.



Ask again ,real slow. Or maybe rephrase it a little plainer .


----------



## earl (Jul 29, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> earl would you please reread your above post.
> Don't you think those are the words and mindset of a radical atheist?
> 
> You find it difficult to believe a person would believe in Jesus without being duped or tricked into it....



I reread. No and no. They are my thought and I don't claim to be an atheist, much less a radical atheist. 

I didn't use the words tricked or duped . Read a little slower please . I find it hard to believe that a preteen with no contact with religion or church , would ask to go . 
It would be just as odd if they asked to go anyplace that they were unaware of .


----------



## earl (Jul 29, 2010)

farmasis said:


> I force my children to go to church. I ain't skeered to say it.
> 
> I brainwash my children to eat their vegetables, brush their teeth, and wear appropriate clothes.
> 
> ...




An honest answer . I am not implying it is wrong . Muslims , Buddhist , Hindi , Jews , all probably sat the very same thing but with different religions .
I guess for Ronnie I need to add a disclaimer that I do not endorse the afore mentioned religions.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 29, 2010)

earl said:


> Sweeeet ! My turn in the barrel . What you perceive as defending ,in my case, is simply pointing out that the Christians are doing the same things they accuse the Muslims of .



If you believe this...you have a warped view of Christianity as well as a warped view of Islam.  The religions are polar opposites.  

What does Christ teach His followers to do to their enemies?  

What does the Koran teach its followers to do to their enemies?

The answers are not the same.



farmasis said:


> I force my children to go to church. I ain't skeered to say it.
> 
> I brainwash my children to eat their vegetables, brush their teeth, and wear appropriate clothes.
> 
> ...


----------



## earl (Jul 29, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> O.k., ham, I know where this is going. I have asked my children if they love God just because we (mama and daddy) do, and i have made it clear to them that loving God out of fear is not real love.
> We have compared Christianity to other religions, and not to offend anyone, but even a kid knows other religions are silly, even, when compared to Christianity.
> The Bible is not a fairy tale, Jesus did everything He did out in the open, and real people saw and were amazed and wrote these events down. Even Jesus' enemies did not deny his Miracles!!





I'm not Ham , but I don't buy that for a minute . Children ,especially young ones, parrot what they learn from their parents . Kids are TAUGHT that other religions are silly. BTW, your claims are starting to border on silly .


----------



## earl (Jul 29, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> Earl,
> Believe it or not, my brother actually asked to go to church when he was about 12 or 13. He's still a member of that church today. Our parents are Christian but we were never active in church as a family. We were taught about Jesus but it wasn't forced on us. My parents aren't comfortable with the path I chose but they support me anyway.[/
> 
> If I use Gc's assertion to view your parents strictly by the bible , they weren't REAL Christians. REAL Christians , biblically speaking, would have raised you strictly by the bible and you would have been in church every time the doors were open. They also would have explained exactly where you were going by being a pagan.
> ...


----------



## earl (Jul 29, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> From my point of view, there are several differences between Christianity and Islam. The main difference is the religious text. The Bible was written over several hundred years by several different authors, each with their own input and agendas. It has also been changed several times. That leaves quite a bit of room for shaky interpretations. The Qur'an on the other hand was written all at once by Muhammed himself. It remains unchanged from it's original form, no interpretation allowed.
> 
> We can debate differences all day and never agree. The point of this thread is to draw attention to the fact that islam seems to have achieved a protected status in western society. I don't know if it's colonial guilt or just a need to feel "open minded". I wanted to get a discussion going about why some people feel islam is above reproach.



I am trying to figure out you OP .You say you follow the northern Gods , but by this post you appear, to me , to be defending Christians over Muslims . Is this what you meant ?


----------



## earl (Jul 29, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> If you believe this...you have a warped view of Christianity as well as a warped view of Islam.  The religions are polar opposites.
> 
> What does Christ teach His followers to do to their enemies?
> 
> ...



I must not have gotten my point across very good. Yes they are opposites .However the ACTIONS and REACTIONS of both are alike . Hopefully that is clearer .


----------



## Roberson (Jul 29, 2010)

earl said:


> Thor827 said:
> 
> 
> > Earl,
> ...


----------



## Roberson (Jul 29, 2010)

earl said:


> I am trying to figure out you OP .You say you follow the northern Gods , but by this post you appear, to me , to be defending Christians over Muslims . Is this what you meant ?



What he is asking is perfectly clear. Why are people on here so quick to jump on, mock, belittle Christianity, But are so quick to defend Islam, the most violent religion out there?


----------



## Thor827 (Jul 29, 2010)

earl said:


> I am trying to figure out you OP .You say you follow the northern Gods , but by this post you appear, to me , to be defending Christians over Muslims . Is this what you meant ?


I'm not defending one over the other at all. I'm simply wondering why islam seems to enjoy a protected status, not only here but in society in general.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 29, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> From my point of view, there are several differences between Christianity and Islam.



One quarter is very different from twenty five pennies too.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 29, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> O.k., ham, I know where this is going. I have asked my children if they love God just because we (mama and daddy) do, and i have made it clear to them that loving God out of fear is not real love.
> We have compared Christianity to other religions, and not to offend anyone, but even a kid knows other religions are silly, even, when compared to Christianity.
> The Bible is not a fairy tale, Jesus did everything He did out in the open, and real people saw and were amazed and wrote these events down. Even Jesus' enemies did not deny his Miracles!!



Okay.  Thanks.


----------



## earl (Jul 29, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> earl said:
> 
> 
> > Earl, whatdo you know about "real" Christians?
> ...


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 29, 2010)

earl said:


> I am trying to figure out you OP .You say you follow the northern Gods , but by this post you appear, to me , to be defending Christians over Muslims . Is this what you meant ?




What!!!!!
Someone on this forum is defending Christians.
You're going to get sent to time-out.


.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 29, 2010)

earl said:


> Gatorcountry said:
> 
> 
> > Probably more than you will ever know , not to toot my own horn . Bred ,born, and raised .So one day  with no influence what so ever ,you decided to be a Christian ? Extremely rare .
> ...


----------



## Thor827 (Jul 30, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> One quarter is very different from twenty five pennies too.



Especially if the pennies are blowing up piggy banks and forcing other coins to convert to copper.......


----------



## Tim L (Jul 30, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> Gator,
> I do follow the path of the Northern Gods.
> Ambush,
> I already voted and posted in the poll. Very interesting to say the least. In case you are wondering, I know several muslims.



Well that is interesting, quite honestly I didn't know any groups at all still worshiped or believed in the Nordic gods...if I'm not mistaken, your refering to Oden, Thor, Loki, etc. and that if you die a warriors death you go directly to.......is it asgard or vahallia???

 This might explain the big long haired blond dude that fishes from the rocks under the browns Mill road bridge and starts screaming and swinging that sledge hammer above his if head if your boat goes by him too fast...


----------



## Roberson (Jul 30, 2010)

earl said:


> I'm not Ham , but I don't buy that for a minute . Children ,especially young ones, parrot what they learn from their parents . Kids are TAUGHT that other religions are silly. BTW, your claims are starting to border on silly .



You would be wise to watch what you say.
MY CHILDREN read and study things for themselves, Of course there will be influence, WE DO LIVE IN A MAJORITY CHRISTIAN NATION, they go to school with kids who are Christian, events, they watch TV, they read, etc.
Why is it so hard for you to believe that someone can become a Christian of their own free will?
Don't judge other peoples experience based on your own.
I didn't have to teach them that other religions are silly, they are educated enough to figure that out on their own.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 30, 2010)

I wish I understood God's word and Christians as much as earl believes he does................ And I wish earl could trust in God as much as I do.


----------



## earl (Jul 30, 2010)

I will say it again . For someone to become a Christian with no influence from another person, parents in particular , is rare .
As far as watching what I say , did I say something to offend you ?
Unless kids go to a Christian school,Christian events ,watch Christian TV, and read Christian books all of their own choosing ,  their parents are their biggest influence.  I know I was the biggest influence on mine .
I never said a person couldn't be a Christian of their own free will. The majority of the time someone else has influenced them to become one . 

Ronnie , good luck with that. Ya'll are still sorting out who the Real Christians are.


----------



## earl (Jul 30, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> earl said:
> 
> 
> > earl, you are so badly mistaken.
> ...


----------



## Thor827 (Jul 30, 2010)

Rouster said:


> Well that is interesting, quite honestly I didn't know any groups at all still worshiped or believed in the Nordic gods...if I'm not mistaken, your refering to Oden, Thor, Loki, etc. and that if you die a warriors death you go directly to.......is it asgard or vahallia???
> 
> This might explain the big long haired blond dude that fishes from the rocks under the browns Mill road bridge and starts screaming and swinging that sledge hammer above his if head if your boat goes by him too fast...



I can't speak for the guy under the bridge, but there are quite a few of us left. Google Asatru or Odinism and you might get a little insight into the modern form. It's actually still a stat recognized religion in Iceland.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 30, 2010)

earl said:


> Ronnie T said:
> 
> 
> > How many people do you know who have converted to Christianity from another religion ? Not denomination . Or for that matter atheists? Now compare that to the number who were ''raised'' Christian ? Doesn't take a genius or a theologian to figure that one out . Now when God taps a Muslim, Hindu or atheist on the shoulder and gets him to convert it becomes a rare thing . You are more than welcome to correct me but please  use logic ,not just I feel.
> ...


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 30, 2010)

Another one:            http://gatewaypundit.firstthings.com/2009/11/800000-muslims-convert-to-christianity-in-sudan/

.


----------



## earl (Jul 30, 2010)

Very interesting that you had to go outside the US to get those kinds of numbers . Doesn't it make you wonder why the US ,The Christian nation , can't produce those kinds of numbers and is actually concerned that Muslims are on the increase ?
BTW take those convert numbers and check them against the number of Muslims and the number of Christians. Pretty small percentages .


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 30, 2010)

earl said:


> Very interesting that you had to go outside the US to get those kinds of numbers . Doesn't it make you wonder why the US ,The Christian nation , can't produce those kinds of numbers and is actually concerned that Muslims are on the increase ?
> BTW take those convert numbers and check them against the number of Muslims and the number of Christians. Pretty small percentages .



It's never enough for you is it?
You'll always find something else to make of it won't you?

It's the nature of your disgust isn't it?


----------



## farmasis (Jul 30, 2010)

Yesterday, you didn't seem to know what I was talking about......


			
				farmasis said:
			
		

> ...and the athiest will teach their child to laugh at God.
> 
> Let the denial and claims of openess begin.


 


			
				earl said:
			
		

>


 

Today....you do.



earl said:


> I'm not Ham , but I don't buy that for a minute . Children ,especially young ones, parrot what they learn from their parents . Kids are TAUGHT that other religions are silly. BTW, your claims are starting to border on silly .


----------



## earl (Jul 30, 2010)

Not sure how you made that leap farm . You may want to read Gator's post that I was responding to  .                                                                     Ronnie ,I will reply after I have time to look up some more numbers .


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 30, 2010)

earl said:


> Not sure how you made that leap farm . You may want to read Gator's post that I was responding to  .                                                                     Ronnie ,I will reply after I have time to look up some more numbers .



I appreciate it earl but it's not necessary.
Numbers want do myself nor you any good.


----------



## Roberson (Jul 31, 2010)

earl said:


> I will say it again . For someone to become a Christian with no influence from another person, parents in particular , is rare .
> As far as watching what I say , did I say something to offend you ?
> Unless kids go to a Christian school,Christian events ,watch Christian TV, and read Christian books all of their own choosing ,  their parents are their biggest influence.  I know I was the biggest influence on mine .
> I never said a person couldn't be a Christian of their own free will. The majority of the time someone else has influenced them to become one .
> ...



earl, my kids have always went to public schools, we go to regular events, they watch secular TV (with supervision), and read all kinds of books, yet, to your amazement, they remain of the Christian persuasion.
All of the things I listed above may very well be the REASON they choose Christianity, with all the perverted, foul-mouthed, morally dead people they come in contact with in the "secular" world. It serves to strengthen them, and it may very well give them motivation to be different from the rest of the world, who are like dumb cattle being led to slaughter. Maybe GOD influences them, earl-what say you?


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 31, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> earl, my kids have always went to public schools, we go to regular events, they watch secular TV (with supervision), and read all kinds of books, yet, to your amazement, they remain of the Christian persuasion.
> All of the things I listed above may very well be the REASON they choose Christianity, with all the perverted, foul-mouthed, morally dead people they come in contact with in the "secular" world. It serves to strengthen them, and it may very well give them motivation to be different from the rest of the world, who are like dumb cattle being led to slaughter. Maybe GOD influences them, earl-what say you?



You're right.  For millions and millions of people through the ages, their logic has led them to faith and trust in Jesus Christ.


----------



## Roberson (Jul 31, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> You're right.  For millions and millions of people through the ages, their logic has led them to faith and trust in Jesus Christ.



Amen,preacher. Logical people look around themselves and realize how sad and evil the world is, and Christianity is the clear answer.


----------



## earl (Jul 31, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> I appreciate it earl but it's not necessary.
> Numbers want do myself nor you any good.



I don't think the evidence you supplied refutes what I said. That's all . No need to get upset .                                                                      
.adherents.com/Religions_By_Adherents.html                                       

Christians worldwide 2.1 billion.
Even a million converts would not be significant . Why is it you and Gator make what I think are silly things and then get pouty when I give you proof .


----------



## earl (Jul 31, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> earl, my kids have always went to public schools, we go to regular events, they watch secular TV (with supervision), and read all kinds of books, yet, to your amazement, they remain of the Christian persuasion.
> All of the things I listed above may very well be the REASON they choose Christianity, with all the perverted, foul-mouthed, morally dead people they come in contact with in the "secular" world. It serves to strengthen them, and it may very well give them motivation to be different from the rest of the world, who are like dumb cattle being led to slaughter. Maybe GOD influences them, earl-what say you?




Ya'll win . Ya'll are Super Christians . Now let me see if I can round up some crosses for ya .


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 31, 2010)

earl said:


> I don't think the evidence you supplied refutes what I said. That's all . No need to get upset .
> .adherents.com/Religions_By_Adherents.html
> 
> Christians worldwide 2.1 billion.
> Even a million converts would not be significant . Why is it you and Gator make what I think are silly things and then get pouty when I give you proof .



I sorry if I seemed pouty.  Maybe I got carried away.
Statistic and numbers are never very reliable anyway.
As a Christian, my zeal to spread the gospel of Christ is only about carrying it and making it available to as many people that might hear it and accept Him.
I should never begin to 'count' the results of my labor for the Lord.
God has always taken care of the harvest.
All I can do is drop seeds here and there, hoping that I'm doing that as God would have.
Statistics, whether for or against, are always fluid, controvercial, and probably worthless in the spiritual world.

And now folks, I'm heading down to Destin, Fl to Bassproshop.........


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 31, 2010)

earl said:


> Ya'll win . Ya'll are Super Christians . Now let me see if I can round up some crosses for ya .



Not 'Super' Christian.  I'm bearly mediocre.

Just mercifully blessed.


----------



## Roberson (Aug 1, 2010)

earl said:


> Ya'll win . Ya'll are Super Christians . Now let me see if I can round up some crosses for ya .



earl, quit being pouty................


----------



## earl (Aug 1, 2010)

Not pouting ,my friend . I realize you are leaving footprints in the sand  .


----------



## emtguy (Aug 1, 2010)

farmasis said:


> I force my children to go to church. I ain't skeered to say it.
> 
> I brainwash my children to eat their vegetables, brush their teeth, and wear appropriate clothes.
> 
> ...



good post


----------

